# Greyhound Refunds and Cancellation



## bmjhagen9426 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a Greyhound round trip ticket that I purchased at the Indianapolis Amtrak/Greyhound station, but my travel plans changed which meant that I need to cancel my ticket. I contacted Greyhound Customer Service but to no avail. I would not want to lose the value of the ticket, which is like 50 bucks (My tickets are refundable). What should I do, if I want to get a refund on my Greyhound ticket? Any suggestions or help is appreciated.


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 26, 2017)

If they are actually refundable tickets, you should be able to get a full refund with no fee. This transaction needs to be done in person at a ticket window. I was able to do this after the date of travel but YMMV. If you do it before the date of travel they definitely should be able to do it.

Note: I'm not sure if it's possible at non-Greyhound ticket windows, even if they sell Greyhound tickets, so you may want to call ahead if your closest staffed station is not a major city.


----------

